# Should My Hedgehog Meet My Dog



## LuvHedgehogs (May 16, 2016)

I have a 9 month old energetic, curious little puppy I am wondering if my hedgehog should meet him? If they do meet how should I make my puppy understand that a hedgehog is not a chew toy? Or should I not get them to meet ever? I mean if their gonna live together for a few years should they meet each other?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Meeting another animal generally does not have enough benefit to justify the risks. This is a situation where there really are no benefits and a lot of risks.


----------



## Unfiltered (Mar 21, 2016)

If you do introduce the puppy to the hedgehog, make sure that the hedgehog does not leave your hands. Animals are unpredictable and you shouldn't carelessly put your hedgehog OR puppy in a situation that could potentially harm both. Especially if you say that your puppy is very lively.

But generally it won't be necessary and definitely not advised to be honest, for them to meet unless you've often allowed your hedgehog to roam your house freely, and the inclusion of the puppy has disturbed a routine?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Dogs are predator, hedgehogs are prey. IMO, there is not enough benefit to either to risk them meeting. Even very well behaved dogs can attack or play too enthusiastically and hurt the hedgehog. There are threads on here where a meeting has not turned out well for the hedgehog.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

My Rottie is terrified of Penelope. He sees her coming and he runs away haha. But with Raven he smells her and ignores her. But they both never leave my hands. I personally would'nt do it if they dog is to energized, also If it's a smaller dog then you have to worry about them trying to eat the lovely hedgie. My jack russell always eye balls my hogs so that's why we keep them in different rooms when they are out.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Short answer : No there is no good reason to introduce them.


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*I strongly recommend that you don't do this as there are too many risks involved.*


----------

